# best place to get a few cheap cats for stocking



## EndoDub (Apr 12, 2008)

I was wondering where the best place to go to get just a small amount of Channel Cats and maybe a few crappie to stock a small pond. I Only want a couple, and want to do it on the cheap, so if anyone has any advice, id appreciate it. NE Ohio Area (richfield)
Thanks
Endo


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I think Fenders Fish Farm is just south of you.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Did you get your Fish yet?
I've been catching quite a few channel cats, 2#-3# and a bunch of small crappies. We've been stocking a small private pond with them,,, about done.
I'll tell you where and how,,, if you care?
PM Me


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOWEEE! Sorry, I just looked up Richfield, Ohio! N.E.??? I don't think so,,,
WAY TOOO far from "Y"town.


----------



## EndoDub (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks for the offer!!! I Think I found a place where i can buy a few, id love to catch and transfer a few, but im the worlds worst catfisherman Much appreciated though. im holdin off on the cats to buy a few amurs to clean up my pond now
thanks!
endodub


----------

